#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Can I grow Carrot plant in Pots ?

## Assassin

I like to grow plants in pots, specially to keep inside my room or desk. Will it possible to grow carrot type of plants in pots, Is anyone tried ever before to grow vegetables in pots ?? Give me some ideas to do so.

----------


## Moana

> I like to grow plants in pots, specially to keep inside my room or desk. Will it possible to grow carrot type of plants in pots, Is anyone tried ever before to grow vegetables in pots ?? Give me some ideas to do so.


Check out this link with step by step guidelines!
How to Grow Carrots in Pots (with Pictures) - wikiHow

----------


## Assassin

> Check out this link with step by step guidelines!
> How to Grow Carrots in Pots (with Pictures) - wikiHow


Really informative, thank you for share this link!

----------

